# Como hacer que el alternador del auto me cargue mas a bajas rpm..



## yoelmauri (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola, que tal? tengo un alternador en el auto con el regulador aparate.. tengo equipo de audio con potencia y la verdad o escucho musica fuerte o prendo las luces.. hoy estuve haciendo unas mediciones con el tester y cuando tengo el auto acelerado el problema disminuye bastante, el problema es con el auto en marcha, el alternador carga poco y nada. Me fije para cambiarle la polea, pero la que tiene ya es muy chica.. me comentaron que el regulador se puede adaptar para que cargue mas a pocas rpm.. ahora la verdad nose como.. Agradeceria ayuda.. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

Primero de todo habría que revisar que el alternador no tenga abierto alguno de los díodos , porque carga , pero carga menos  

Si eso está bien , veríamos como manosear el regulador .

Saludos !


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 30, 2012)

Los diodos estan joya, los revise hace poquito... el tema es que el alternador es de 38amp, las luces suman 12,5amp y la potencia de audio pide un fusible de 80amp asi que debe consumir lindo jaja. Lo ideal seria cambiar el alternador, lo se.. pero sale caro.. Si lograra que el alternador me cargue mas a bajas RPM sería un golazo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2012)

Probá de puentear MOMENTANEAMENTE la excitación con batería a ver si aumenta la carga regulando.

Ojo no lo dejes así que podés romper la batería , solo para ver que onda.

 Saludos !


----------



## djwash (Mar 30, 2012)

Puede que se te quede corta la bateria, y que cargue menos por un tema de frecuencia, bajas RPM...

Para disminuir el consumo de las luces podrias ponerle Xenon...


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 5, 2012)

Puentear la exitacion.. seria que me saltee el regulador? voy a investigar un poco en el auto para ver como lo hago..
Con respecto al xenon hoy justo lo empece a instalar.. pero es poco lo que gano comparado con el consumo de audio.. igual todo suma


----------



## djwash (Abr 6, 2012)

Restandole todas las perdidas y todas las mentiras del car audio, le quedan unos pocos W para audio, eso lo sabemos todos, pero aquí no hay para mi, ningún problema, debido al uso hay que poner baterías de gran capacidad, y aun así se van a descargar, cambiar el alternador es otra opción...


----------



## nicolas (Abr 6, 2012)

Cambiale la polea del alternador ponele una mas chica asi a pocas revoluciones del motor tenes mas revoluciones en el alternador...


----------

